# '59 Western Flyer "Golden Flyer"



## Donja (May 15, 2013)

Almost complete. Waiting for Golden Flyer saddle. Has a Schwinn rear rack, but looks super nice with bike, I think. Looking for value of this bike and since there is few out there I'm having a hard time, anyone know, out of curiosity?


----------



## jd56 (May 21, 2013)

If it had the tanklight (external dual top mounted fixtures) it's worth $200 in my opinion.

It's on the top of my wish list

here's what a frontal view or the tanklight  looks like. Very hard to find these tanklights complete.






Here is one that just sold on ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1959-G...IbYGSkK%2B03PADY5RQvM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc






And a catalog ad


----------



## Donja (May 21, 2013)

I watched that one just sold on eBay, watched it very carefully, lol. I agree that tank light could be worth the $200, or more. Very rare in my opinion. This bike was an incredible find for $35. I am enjoying putting the work into it. Just got middleweight wheels with white walls the other day and found a black saddle with gold trim from another Flyer this last week thanks to another member of this forum.


----------



## Donja (May 21, 2013)

Here is the original advertisement for the Golden Flyer


----------

